# "ScaleMP vSMP" on Dual Core Athlon, kernel 2.6.16

## schwarzygesetzlos

I reckognized that this kernel option is new in 2.6.16. Are there any advantages over selecting 'Support for ScaleMP vSMP' the normal 'PC-Compatible' Mode? What are the differences?

I didn't find much googling around on this topic. My machine is an Athlon-X2 4200, 2gb ram - used as a desktop machine, much CD & DVD ripping.

----------

## suso

Yes, I was also wondering this.  I have a dual core Intel dempsey processor (which is EM64T).  But the way they word the option is a bit misleadng:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Support ScaleMP vSMP systems. Say 'Y' here if this kernel is supposed to run on these EM64T-based machines. Only choose this option if you have one of these machines'
> 
> 

 

I think there must be some kind of special system that uses EM64T processors and some other special hardware or something.  I'm guessing most people don't actually have these.  I really doubt your AMD chip would qualify.

----------

## schwarzygesetzlos

 *suso wrote:*   

> Yes, I was also wondering this.  I have a dual core Intel dempsey processor (which is EM64T).  But the way they word the option is a bit misleadng:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Support ScaleMP vSMP systems. Say 'Y' here if this kernel is supposed to run on these EM64T-based machines. Only choose this option if you have one of these machines'
> ...

 

Hmm, ok. I thought it could have been some general improvement for x86 64bit multicore-processors. But reading your quoted description again, I agree with you. Possibly not much use on AMD-chip, as long as this EM64T-technology is only implemented in Intel processors.

Since the 2.6.17 kernel, the next question is wether to choose the hyperthreading or the multicore threading support for which processors?   :Smile: 

----------

